# Caravela clone 18650 extension tube



## blujeenz (8/1/16)

I've recently acquired a 18350 Caravel mech mod clone, its the 23mm OD one with no engraving on it.
I was thinking an 18650 batt tube would be a tasty addition and spent some time on Google to no avail.
However in a recent newsletter from VapeMob I noticed the eVic battery tube was on sale, some Googling yielded that the eVic is 23mm OD much like the Caravela and I thought it was worth a flier.
The casing is alloy so it doesnt have the smooth threading like the stainless tubes, but is an almost perfect match.
There is a slight 0.5mm gap between the Caravela end caps and Evic casing due to a slightly shallower ridge inside the casing compared to the original casing.
I have no doubt that some fancy footwork with a dremel on the alloy casing will enable a perfect match... herewith my very functional Caravela/eVic hybrid 18650 mech mod.

btw. Vapemob still has a 1 black, 1 white and quite a few chrome ones left at R50 each.



EDIT: the batt casing is in fact the older eVic casing with the tapered top beauty ring and not the Supreme one, even though the older eVic battery section fits the Supreme control head too.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

